# Angeln in Venezuela (Isla Margarita)??????



## Zander81 (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute! 

Ich fliege im Juni auf die isla margarita nach Venezuela. Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Informationen über Angelerlaubnisse, Adressen für Schifffahrten etc. und ob es sich überhaupt lohnt Angelgerät mit zu nehmen?

#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Venezuela (Isla Margarita)??????*

Hallo,
mache gerade mal eine runde und sehe deine einstellung. Nun stehe ich momentan unter druck aber du läufts ja nicht weg, ich werde dir einige informationen senden - suche sie in den nächsten Tagen raus und dann hast du sie - dieses nur vorab.
Gruss aus Dänemark


----------



## Zander81 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Venezuela (Isla Margarita)??????*

WOW!!! super Klasse. Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.
#6


----------



## LAC (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Venezuela (Isla Margarita)??????*

Hallo Zander,
mein ganzes wissen über diese insel und meine angelei habe ich dir mitgeteilt durch eine pn - fotos kommen auch noch.
Hoffe, du gehst die sache anders an, so wie ich es in der zweiten woche gemacht habe, sonst verlierst du kostbare zeit.
Wünsche dir viel erfolg!
Grüsse aus Dänemark
Heinz-Otto


----------



## posengucker (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Venezuela (Isla Margarita)??????*

Hi,

schade dass die Tipps nicht für alle ersichtlich sind.

Ich war auch mal 14 Tage auf der Isla Margarita und mich hätte es schon interessiert, wie Du dort gefischt hast.

Mit dem Schnorchel war nichts zu entdecken.

lg
Werner


----------



## LAC (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Venezuela (Isla Margarita)??????*



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> schade dass die Tipps nicht für alle ersichtlich sind.
> 
> ...


Habe momentan nicht sehr viel Zeit - werde aber kurz meine Erfahrung - die nicht berauschend war in Stichpunkte einstellen.
1) Innerhalb von 3 Std bin ich mit meiner Frau nach Isla Margarita geflogen
2) Angel dabei - jedoch keine Informationen.
3) Landeten in einer Bettenburg - alles war inclusive - wir hatten dieses nicht.
4) Beim Empfang wurde uns gesagt - mit Überfällen ist zu rechnen wenn man sich alleine bewegt - meine Frau sagte dieses gar nicht zu. 
5) Bekräftigt wurde dieses, da den ersten Urlauber Wertsachen aus dem Zimmer gestohlen wurden - wir hatten jedoch ein Schliessfach.
6) Das Hotel lag zwar am Strand - jedoch war er nicht gut. 
7) Das Hotel hat Fahrten angeboten zu den schönsten Stränden, jedoch zu überhöhten Preisen - 2 Tage mitgemacht - dann war mir klar - alles eine Abzockerei. Habe auch geangelt - jedoch nur Kleinkram gefangen.
8) Dann sind wir mit dem Überlandbus - für kleines Geld - zu den Stränden gefahren, die das Hotel auch anfuhr. Kaum Informationen im Hotel bekommen,
Aktivitäten und Fahrten wurden reichlich zu überhöhten Preisen angeboten.
9) Dann platzte mir der Kragen - ein Geländewagen gemietet - sehr teuer auch - und habe auf eigene Faust die Insel abgefahren.
10) 2 Tage gingen davon noch ab, weil ich an einer Kunstschule ein Kontakt schaffen musste.
11) Dann kam ich zufällig zum Erfolg - 2 Fischerhütten gesehen - man konnte kaum sie erreichen - da ich teilweise durchs Wasser fahren musste. War jedoch oK. Sehr freundliche Menschen und ruck zuck mit dem Boot rausgefahren - Haie gelandet und auch Kleinkram.
12) Kenne nicht den Platz meine Frau hatte jedoch Fotos gemacht.

Insgesamt habe ich jedoch festgestellt, das es eine Abzockerei in unserem Hotel war und in den Abendstunden bei Show Time - spielte das Hotelpersonal mit den Touristen Kasperle.
Geschnorchelt habe ich auch - jedoch schade für jeden Fisch den ich gesehen habe - wenn er an der Angel hängen würde. 
Auch wenn ich 14 Tage dort war, habe ich jedoch eine Woche verloren - da es ja so einfach war - man steigt in einen Hotelbus - zahlt - wird 1 Std durch die Gegend geschaukelt und ist dann am Strand wo sich alle Hotelbusse treffen. Das Fell wird einem über die Ohren gezogen.
Erwähnen sei noch, es hat nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun - das Naturschauspiel, der blauschwarzen Vögel in der Grösse eines Raben - sie haben sich auf das Angeln des angebotenen Essen spezialisiert. d.h. sie sind zu Hunderten in den Essräumen und wenn kein Mensch am Büfett ist, kommen sie im Strurzflug und rutschten durch den Salat oder machen noch einen Haufchen auf den Käsekuchen. Und wenn man zum Tisch kommt wundert man sich. dass die Wurst vom Teller verschunden ist und dann sagt es "patsch"  der Kaffe schwappt über- weil die Wurst vom Himmel gefallen ist.
Das ist unverantwortlich aus hygienischen Gründen und da alle - ausser wir - ja "All inclusive" gebucht hatten - sollten sich die Gäste da mal Gedanken drüber machen - ob man nicht das Geld für den Vogelzirkus zurückverlangen sollte.
Es ist zum:v gewesen.
Ansonsten war es oK - jedoch die Angelei ziemlich erfolglos, bedingt auch durch schnelle Abreise - aber der Preis war auch nur unter 1000 DM für zwei Personen. Dieses soll aber nicht heissen, das man dort nicht Fisch landen kann, wenn man sich vorher gut informiert.
Grüsse aus Dänemark


----------



## posengucker (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Venezuela (Isla Margarita)??????*

Hallo Heinz-Otto,

Danke das Du dir Zeit genommen hast und doch noch deine Erfahrungen hier reingeschrieben hast.

Wir waren damals in der Pedro Gonzales Bucht und uns hat der Aufenthalt sehr gut gefallen. Wir sind auch regelmäßig allein in das kleine angrenzende Fischerdorf gegangen und habe uns dort bei einem Bier den Sonnenuntergang gegeben. Wi nicht in einer typischen Touristengegend. Beim Schnorcheln haben wir nur sehr wenige Fischerl gesehen.

lg
Werner


----------



## Zander81 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Venezuela (Isla Margarita)??????*

Das ist aber echt sch.... mit dem hotel. darf ich mal fragen in welchem hotel ihr gewesen wart und wo genau? danke für die info.


----------



## donlotis (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Venezuela (Isla Margarita)??????*

Hallo,

schau mal hier nach:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67109&highlight=san+andres


Es geht zwar um die Insel San Andrés (CO), aber die liegt auch in der Karibik und es sollten dieselben Fische dort herumschwimmen...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Arni (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Venezuela (Isla Margarita)??????*

Hi Zander81,

ich war letztes Jahr auf Los Roques. Das Archipel liegt westlich von der Isla Margarita direkt oberhalb von Caracas. Ich denke die Fische sind die selben.
Dort wurde hauptsächlich vom Strand und den Stegen mit großen Fliegenruten auf Bonefisch geangelt. Die einheimischen hatten nur eine Schnur mit einem dicken Streamer dran und haben auch Ihren Fisch gefangen. Ich hab mir so meine kleine Teleskoprute mit Wasserkugel und nem Streamer herbeigewünscht!!! Na, ja. Streamer gabs dort aber sogar in der Panaderiea (Bäckerei). 
Desweiteren wurden auch noch Ausfahrten angeboten, bei denen auf Barracudas geangelt wurde. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, haben die auch Ruten verliehen.

Ich denke auf der Isla Margarita wirds ähnlich sein.

Aber Achtung! Die Konkurrenz lauert schon! Siehe Anhang!


Gruß Arni


----------



## brisas.site50.net (2. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Venezuela (Isla Margarita)??????*

*Hotelbewertung Brisas del Mar / de Coche - Isla Margarita.*
Nicht zu empfehlen!
Hotelbewertung hier: 
http://www.mitglied.lycos.de/brisasdelmar
Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZm5PY3sYDY


----------

